# Biker in Erlangen



## mistertom52070 (8. Januar 2008)

Hi,

wer fährt noch so nach Feierabend in Erlangen und Umgebung rum? Auch im Dunklen, 1- ....std., auch länger am We. Wir sind meistens zu zweit. Einfach melden!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (8. Januar 2008)

schau mal da
http://65133.homepagemodules.de/t1f2-Nightride.html
start heute abend 18:00


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistertom52070 (10. Januar 2008)

Wir fahren kein Extrem Freeride, sondern einfach hoch und runter....mit dem Ziel Marathon......


----------



## wotan_S_rache (10. Januar 2008)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Wir fahren kein Extrem Freeride, sondern einfach hoch und runter....mit dem Ziel Marathon......



schlecht wäre, wenn du hier auch noch ne diskussion über freeride anfängst,  wir fahren sicher alles andere als freeride, marathons sind
unsere haupteinnahmequelle, neben 24 rennen, und einge versuchen auch am dienstagstreff zu trainieren...


----------



## Kenia (10. Januar 2008)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wer fährt noch so nach Feierabend in Erlangen und Umgebung rum? Auch im Dunklen, 1- ....std., auch länger am We. Wir sind meistens zu zweit. Einfach melden!



Hi komme auch Erlangen würde gerne mal mit euch mit 
fahren! 
Suche auch schon lange MTBicker aus erlangen , Sag mir bitte bescheid, wann ihr wieder Tour geht.ok 

Bis dahin und hoffendlich bis bald.

Liebe grüsse Kenia


----------



## mistertom52070 (11. Januar 2008)

Hi,

wieviel und was fährst Du denn immer so?

Wir fahren evtl. am Sonntag Nachmittag ne kleine Runde.


----------



## Kenia (13. Januar 2008)

Hi, schade! habe ich da was verpasst? War heute früh in Tennenloher Forst unterwegs. Da gibt es wirklich tolle Singeltrail (25km ) bin ganz begeister!und das fast vor unserer Haustür.Fahre aber auch gerne eine Kleine Runde, meine Haus strecke sozusagen.
Bin sozusagen ein normalfahrer
bevorzuge schon schöne Trails,ist aber kein Muss!
schreib mir mal wie Alt du bist.und was du am liebsten Fährst .

Liebe grüsse Kenia


----------



## Axalp (13. Januar 2008)

Servus Thomas und Servus an den Rest!

War heute in der Fränkischen mit der Leutenbacher-Truppe - ergo nicht in Erlangen. Wie sieht es Donnerstag-Abend mit einer Runde aus? Mal wieder Night-Ride Richtung Marloffstein oder Km fressen im Meilwald?

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## Saddamchen (14. Januar 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Servus Thomas und Servus an den Rest!
> 
> War heute in der Fränkischen mit der Leutenbacher-Truppe - ergo nicht in Erlangen. Wie sieht es Donnerstag-Abend mit einer Runde aus? Mal wieder Night-Ride Richtung Marloffstein oder Km fressen im Meilwald?
> 
> ...


Zur Abwechslung mal Bodenproben in Erlangen nehmen?


----------



## mistertom52070 (14. Januar 2008)

Servus,

Donnerstag sieht gut aus, da hat ich eh vor zu fahren. 17.00 am Berg?


----------



## Axalp (14. Januar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Zur Abwechslung mal Bodenproben in Erlangen nehmen?



ORSCH!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (14. Januar 2008)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Donnerstag sieht gut aus, da hat ich eh vor zu fahren. 17.00 am Berg?



Super  Alles klar. Treffpunkt unterhalb Entlas Keller. 

Vielleicht schließen sich noch ein paar Leute an.

Gruß,
Markus


----------

